
LG confirms production of 'bendable and unbreakable' smartphone displays  - CrunchyJams
http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/07/lg-curved-smartphone-display-production/
======
akandiah
Ars has a down-to-earth analysis of this:
[http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/10/the-straight-truth-
ab...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/10/the-straight-truth-about-
samsung-and-lgs-flexible-smartphone-displays/)

------
NatW
A guess at ranked practical benefits of this screen:

1\. Reduced risk of phone breaking from a drop.

2\. Thinness (More room for a battery and other components)

3\. Lightness (More leeway for other heavier components)

4\. Bendability? (not sure it even makes the list for a mobile phone), though
if bended for side displays or around the entire phone.. could be..
interesting, maybe. Jury is out for mobile phone applications - could be
really cool for other applications, maybe.

I wonder about differences in efficiency, reflectivity, brightness, viewing
angle, resolution, etc, too.

~~~
pjc50
Depending what the bend radius and elasticity is, it could be hugely valuable.
It makes it possible to have a display that is larger than your pocket.

It would also be very valuable for "smartwatches", like Pebble, or other
fashion tech like Nike "Fuel Band".

~~~
RogerL
The ars article says the bend radius (400mm) is far to modest to allow that.

------
derekp7
I'd like to know what the statistics are of people replacing their smartphones
due to a broken screen. If it is significant, then this could hurt them in the
long run.

~~~
dublinben
I've seen more people using a shattered phone for the remainder of their
contract than I've ever seen replacing a shattered phone right away.

~~~
derekp7
I recently busted the screen on my Nexus 4 -- and I was planning on still
using it, but I guess I was one of the unlucky ones -- the touch screen
wouldn't work at all afterwards.

~~~
redthrowaway
Same here, and it was a pretty light drop (onto wood). Actually, the back
glass broke without any cajoling whatsoever--I put it in my pocket after I
took it out of the box, and fifteen minutes later when I took it out the rear
glass was cracked.

I now have a non-functional N4. I'll see what the N5 looks like, but I'm not
too thrilled with the prospect of another LG phone.

~~~
capisce
Same here, just recently broke my Nexus 4's display. Doesn't seem to be easy
to get it repaired either...

~~~
RogerL
Repair it yourself. All the parts are purchasable on the web, the touch screen
plug in with a ribbon cable, and there are youtube instruction videos for any
conceivable brand.

~~~
redthrowaway
Hard to justify spending $120[1] to fix a $199 phone.

[1][http://www.ebay.ca/sch/sis.html?_nkw=LCD%20DISPLAY%20Touch%2...](http://www.ebay.ca/sch/sis.html?_nkw=LCD%20DISPLAY%20Touch%20Screen%20Digitizer%20FOR%20LG%20E960%20Google%20Nexus%204%20FRAME%20Replace&_itemId=230881372533#ht_983wt_1163&clk_rvr_id=529718175668)

------
Zigurd
Well, that's one way to enhance the persistence of memory.

------
telephonetemp
Could no glass also mean potentially less reflective screens? I sure hope so.

------
rgovind
How much will they retail at? Any idea?

